# Hi Forum



## Nate225 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello the Forum!

Have been using the site for a couple of months, but just seen this area.

I'm Nathan, currently in Germany, near Dusseldorf. Brought a UK 225TTR, Silver, Black leather approx 2.5 months ago, 60k on the clock and in good nick. Summer has arrived in Germany so am lovin it.

The Forum has been superb as as an info source - MAF problem, changing headlights, Pod issue - all the answers found on your site - it has saved me A LOT of money that would otherwise have gone to a stealer - Thank you!

Saying that i still have a query with the MAF, so will post a Q today.

Anyway, nice to meet you all.


----------



## Dirk Gently (May 26, 2008)

Hi.

I have a UK spec TT on order, and posted a query re changing adaptive xenons to neutral flat beam for use in Europe. 
I'm trying to find out if this is just a programming change, or if the lights need to be removed or what. I couldn't find any posts on this kind of issue. Any ideas :?:


----------

